

A Millionaire At 15 - Dominic McVey. How Did He Do It? - sidwyn
http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/news/how-dominic-mcvey-became-a-millionaire-at-15.html

======
paulhauggis
I love making money and running a business, but I'm glad I started in my mid-
late 20s. I feel like this kid missed out on a lot.

~~~
sidwyn
That's true. I started during high school (Dive Into iOS
<http://diveintoios.com> and Pragmatic Lab <http://pragmaticlab.com>), but
ain't sure if I should continue that through university.

